# Papillon



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, I love bugs so much I got a dog named after a bug. Just don't tell him I normally feed butterflies to my mantises.

Anyways, introducing my puppers Kirby, little diva of the doggy world!

Here he is posing

















Giving me the the evil eye






Till I mention treats that is






Hey I'm in this one, honest you can see my reflection in his eyes.






Finally, his I'm too coolz for you pic!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2009)

Very handsome fella B) . My mom used to raise Yorkies for years when I was a kid (a million years ago). Reminds me of some of them. I tell you nothing is more fun than climbing in a pen with 12 of those pups. I miss having a dog. Always had one, even in collage. Just no time, my daughter will have to love our bugs for now.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice pics... Kirby really is a good looking doggie!  Looks like he has a winning personality too. Such a shame he's deprived of love and affection... it's obvious!


----------

